# Large "Step Here" pads



## BillyVanpire (Apr 22, 2015)

i had some large (17x28in) plastic panels that came from a Target store.

all i needed to make pads out of them was some spare wire, tinfoil, duct tape & cardboard.










apply tinfoil to the center of both panels, (i used sprayglue)
tape a bare wire to the tinfoil on each of the panels.
separate the panels with dollar store construction paper/card stock..
with random holes cut into it.










i used the cutouts as standoffs to keep the panels from accidentally touching.
(the tinfoil sides will make contact through the holes when stepped on.)
then i just taped the panels together with duct tape.










here is a pic of the wires taped onto each tinfoil side.
i later switched out the corrugated board design to the card stock with holes.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

I like the design on the pad!

Just to clarify, the tinfoil is not the same as aluminum foil, correct?

The wire is bare only where it connects to the foil and is otherwise insulated - also correct?

Can this be spliced directly to something like the wires coming from a Try Me button?


----------



## BillyVanpire (Apr 22, 2015)

RoxyBlue said:


> I like the design on the pad!
> 
> Just to clarify, the tinfoil is not the same as aluminum foil, correct?
> 
> ...


i just used household foil from the kitchen, nothing fancy.

the wire is bare only where it connects to the foil, correct. 
multi strand wire frayed out flat and taped to the foil.

yes this can be connected to standard try me button wiring. 
all they do is connect 2 wires together when you push the button. 
same idea with the foil pad. try me wires can be hooked up easily 
as polarity doesnt matter, long as the 2 wires connect.


----------



## Fright Boy (Oct 1, 2014)

Nice!!! So, what was it connected to?


----------



## BillyVanpire (Apr 22, 2015)

Fright Boy said:


> Nice!!! So, what was it connected to?


thanks, currently it's on the grandfather clock i made

seen here:
http://www.hauntforum.com/showthread.php?t=42281


----------



## BillyVanpire (Apr 22, 2015)

RoxyBlue said:


> I like the design on the pad!


I made that on a vinyl cutting machine with multiple fonts & a clip art oogie boogie.


----------

